# Repaired pulley on my vintage mower



## Chris Hamel (Jul 23, 2022)

When I shut my mower down , I noticed the blade kept spinning.   After further inspection, I realized the pulley had broken.  After a hassel getting it off I decided I could machine a new hub and weld it to the rest of the pulley
First thing I did was  chuck the stamped steel part of the pulley and bore out the center so it was round and concentric.  




	

		
			
		

		
	
 I then machined a new hub out of 2 inch mild steel.  After welding the two pieces together⁰ my mower was back in working order.  I really felt good repairing the pulley since a new one would have cost a small fortune and might have been hard to locate due to the 1 inch bore.


----------



## Nutfarmer (Jul 23, 2022)

Good save. The price and availability of parts now days can be a problem.


----------



## FOMOGO (Jul 23, 2022)

Nice work. I've been doing a lot of mower repair this year myself. Hate to get rid of something that still does the job. Mike


----------



## markba633csi (Jul 24, 2022)

Nice Kee mower, worth saving


----------



## Chris Hamel (Jul 24, 2022)

Love mowing with old high wheel mower


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Jul 24, 2022)

Nice fix!


----------

